# Chip Repair in NI



## TURBO4NI (May 27, 2008)

I have a stone chip right in the middle of the rear drivers side door of my

Black Magic Pearl Octavia VRS and was wondering who is the best to repair this in Northern Ireland..

Cheers

John


----------



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

Halfords now do stone chip repair,but I dont know of prices or how good they are,there's also a company called Chips Away,I've never used them but I dont think they're too highly regarded on here.If I was you I would tackle it myself,that's what I do anyway,just make sure you give the paint code as well as the colour if you're buying touch up,you dont even need a rotary as you can wet sand by hand and make a good job of it,there are loads of threads on chip repair if you search the forum.I will tell you in my experience that a pearl or metallic finish is a lot harder to get right than a flat or plain colour.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

rolled1 said:


> you dont even need a rotary as you can wet sand by hand and make a good job of it


Eh? You always wet sand by hand but use a PC or rotary to buff the sand marks out. It's pretty impossible to get out without some kind of machine polisher.

Clarke


----------



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

I've wet sanded touch ups before using 2000 grit at 10 passes,then went over again with 2500 and finally 10 or 12 passes with 3000 grit.This leaves a very fine sanding mark that can be removed by hand using a light abrasive such as SSR1 or Final Finish applied on a german applicator pad,it is hard work but can be done,in saying that I use a DA to remove them now..much quicker!


----------

